# Restoring project! Need some advice (kind of quickly)...



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am sure it can be converted. You just have to decide what type of pole you want, and have the correct mount welded/ bolted on. Sounds like fun!! I can't wait to see it!


Nancy


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are some photos of the wagon...





This is where the single shafts attach to. Will it be possible to attach a hitch for a team? 

I've been day dreaming about restoring this all day! My friend is going to let me keep it at her place and she is going to help me restore it. She makes a lot of her own furniture and her and I put up at least a mile of fencing alone. For the rock bottom price of *$175* if I really mess it up or something goes horribly wrong I'll just dismantle it and chuck it. ... what colors should I paint it?! I seriously can't stop thinking about how awesome this is going to be! 

Now for more questions: 

I'll need to figure out the harness situation. Option 1: I can attempt to convert the old ones. Option 2: I was looking at this on ebay: Mini Pony Team Hames Cart Driving Harness Collar 15" Black Leather | eBay It's cheap, but for the amount of driving they do I'm not worried about it. The other problem with the collar is the tops of their neck are THICK. I'm talking thicker then the bottom! The breast collar will probably fit them well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

To me, the frame does not look heavy enough to really be safe, but I have seen some carriages just fall apart(at competitions), so I am a little paranoid.

I will go take some pics of my pair carriage that has interchangeable shaft/pole, so you can see the set up. It will not be clean, since I have not driven this entire year!!

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, here is the picture of the marathon pair set up. You will understand why I worry about the strength of the little wagon......


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is another...


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

And here is how the pole attaches to the forecart.....


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I dont think the wheels and tires are meant to carry that much weight either.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You should price out an consider stronger wheels.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Those wheels, for sure, have to go. Even if I could re inflate I wouldn't keep them. I wanted to her solid rubber ones. If you have suggestions where I can get decent wheels please fire away!  

I do see the concern about the dainty metal. I wonder if it's possible to reinforce it. I did bring up to the woman who is going to help me restore it that I am worried about keeping the weight at low as possible. I wonder if I could make the rear bench seats detachable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you buy it already? Cuz really, by the time you shore up the metal, replace the wood, put new wheels on, adda pole..... what DID you pay for???

Nancy


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

greentree said:


> Did you buy it already? Cuz really, by the time you shore up the metal, replace the wood, put new wheels on, adda pole..... what DID you pay for???
> 
> Nancy


I paid $150 for it, for a sound frame, a fun project, something to be proud of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

